# Shed Dilemma



## MichaelW2 (25 Mar 2019)

I have a typical wood panel garden shed/bike shed and a workshop made from corrugated iron/plastic that is very useful but a bit ugly and is fitted out with a massive wooden bench with vice.
My wife insists on some rationalisation in our small garden but also wants a greenhouse.
This led me to consider a combo greenhouse shed where I will be able to borrow some greenhouse space for "long' projects I haven't seen any decent ones on the market. Are they a thing? I have seen potting sheds but I want a real shed attached to a real greenhouse, both sharing an apex roof.
Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Mar 2019)

A new wife?


----------



## vickster (25 Mar 2019)

Move house, bigger garden?


----------



## Paulus (25 Mar 2019)

Could you not build a lean-to onto the side/end of the shed to act as a greenhouse?


----------



## alicat (25 Mar 2019)

What Paulus said or google 'Shed greenhouse combination'; it gets you these for starters.

https://www.wayfair.co.uk/keyword.php?keyword=shed+greenhouse+combination


----------



## I like Skol (25 Mar 2019)

Bury her in the garden, she'll soon be pushing up fabulous daisies! You can then store your bikes in the house where they belong....


----------



## furball (25 Mar 2019)

The benefit of a lean to is you have separate access to each part.


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Mar 2019)

If the greenhouse and shed are combined without a dividing wall then you will get really hot in summer in the shed end and probably suffer from condensation in winter. Why not just attach a bit of poly tunnel to the end of a shed?


----------



## Cycleops (25 Mar 2019)

I knew they much exist and sure enough after a search;





https://www.gbcgroup.co.uk/sheds/shed-greenhouse-hybrid.htm


----------



## Cycleops (25 Mar 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> Why not just attach a bit of poly tunnel to the end of a shed?


That sounds like it could be grounds for divorce .


----------



## sheddy (25 Mar 2019)

Before you lose the workshop, can you clad it in timber to make it blend in ?


----------



## Red17 (25 Mar 2019)

I fitted a plastic roof to my bike shed / workroom which allows it to double up as a greenhouse for my chillis and raising seeds.


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Mar 2019)

Cycleops said:


> That sounds like it could be grounds for divorce .


...and problem solved


----------



## postman (25 Mar 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> ...and problem solved





Beware of divorces.Very expensive.My mate got half the house.She got the inside he got the outside.


I might have pinched that off the any good jokes forum.


----------



## gavgav (25 Mar 2019)

Cycleops said:


> I knew they much exist and sure enough after a search;
> View attachment 459158
> 
> https://www.gbcgroup.co.uk/sheds/shed-greenhouse-hybrid.htm



For reasons I shall keep to myself, would highly recommend GBC buildings.


----------



## MichaelW2 (25 Mar 2019)

Cycleops said:


> I knew they much exist and sure enough after a search;
> View attachment 459158
> 
> https://www.gbcgroup.co.uk/sheds/shed-greenhouse-hybrid.htm



Yes, this is just the ticket. Thanks.


----------



## colly (25 Mar 2019)

You could do worse than asking the advice of one Mr Jackson:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CA8xTGP_M8g


----------



## keithmac (27 Mar 2019)

I have a metal 3mx4m shed come workshop, over 10 years old and good as new. 

I'll eventually clad it to blend in with the wooden one next to it and the fence, sacrilege ripping down a perfectly good shed!.


----------



## craigwend (27 Mar 2019)




----------



## keithmac (27 Mar 2019)

craigwend said:


> View attachment 459560



Got to be Viz?.


----------



## craigwend (27 Mar 2019)

keithmac said:


> Got to be Viz?.


They have a full.section on sheds


----------



## Brains (28 Mar 2019)

Roof over the entire garden .
Problem solved!


----------



## MichaelW2 (14 May 2019)

Well I am now up shed creek.
We decided to get s combo greenhouse/ workshop/ bikeshed. A local guy who helped us with fencing and does a bit if building work offered to build it for the price of an off the shelf one that was just too low.in height
Now the material s bill is climbing to £1200 and labour of £400. The shed is too high and imposing and the woodwork too thick for a greenhouse.
We are maybe £300 short of completion.
Do i carry on and get something my wife says she hates
Do I do a Concorde and push through because of the sunk costs.
I hate being in this position, it is stressing me out too much.


----------



## Beebo (14 May 2019)

MichaelW2 said:


> Well I am now up shed creek.
> We decided to get s combo greenhouse/ workshop/ bikeshed. A local guy who helped us with fencing and does a bit if building work offered to build it for the price of an off the shelf one that was just too low.in height
> Now the material s bill is climbing to £1200 and labour of £400. The shed is too high and imposing and the woodwork too thick for a greenhouse.
> We are maybe £300 short of completion.
> ...


I would plough on if I was in your position. The money has been spent. Live with it for a year or two.
Can you make the timber on the green house section thinner. It doesn’t have to be very strong.


----------



## keithmac (14 May 2019)

MichaelW2 said:


> Well I am now up shed creek.
> We decided to get s combo greenhouse/ workshop/ bikeshed. A local guy who helped us with fencing and does a bit if building work offered to build it for the price of an off the shelf one that was just too low.in height
> Now the material s bill is climbing to £1200 and labour of £400. The shed is too high and imposing and the woodwork too thick for a greenhouse.
> We are maybe £300 short of completion.
> ...



Any pictures?, I'd finish it and give it a year to weather in as said above as well.


----------



## MichaelW2 (11 Nov 2019)

Well I decided to demolish the wonky oversized shed and build it myself. I created some level foundations using heavy concrete blocks and built a dwarf wall so the timber has a sound footing. Stuff got in the way and delayed the project but I am now at a critical juncture, the damp proof layer. Do I set the strip of plastic between the bricks, like in a house, or do I lay it on the top of the bricks and fix the timber through the plastic?
It looks like a single course of bricks on top of the damp proof course will have very little shear strength and very little weight above, so in high winds will it hold? I am considering removing the DPC and putting it on top for the timber. The final top course of bricks is only half done at the moment so not too much work to remove.
Any suggestions?


----------



## keithmac (11 Nov 2019)

I'd put plastic on top of bricks then decent treated timber as a "wall plate", are you suspending the floor?.


----------

